# catfishing at T.J. Evans heath ohio



## Josh24 (Jun 18, 2011)

i went there the other day and i just cannot seem to get any fish at all to bite. If anyone has fished there befor what is the best part to fish the back lake main lake or what?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

U area wasting your time for sure fishing there. over fished for sure


----------



## Josh24 (Jun 18, 2011)

damn you know anywere else thats good in the heath/newark area


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

for catfish buckeye lake dillon lake......the licking river isnt bad either...


----------

